# DIY Generator, Unique idea...



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

The most commonly used DIY generator I've seen is the one which involves a yeast/sugar water solution

(what I'm currently using)

What I'm thinking about is creating a system that utilizes (sp?) dry ice.

This theorized (sp?) system will use water with dry ice (CO2 in solid form)

Im hoping the water will rapidly dissolve the solid CO2 into gas, which will then be released at a constant rate via a control valve.

It would be MUCH cheaper than the compressed CO2 tank method, and it would be a step up from the yeast method... heres my idea:









Obviously thats a 15 minute sketch... but you guys get the point.

I'm thinking that the container can be made out of a high pressure pvc piping.

As for tubing, I'm thinking a stronger silicon will work, in fact, now that I think about it, any CO2 resistant tubing will work (as the control valve will only allow so much CO2 through the tube, thus eliminating the need for high pressure tubing such as copper).

I also understand dry ice is not readly avalible for many people (most stores like Ralphs and Walmart carry dry ice), but none the less- it makes an interesting concept.

I will probably try to start this project within a couple months (It's going to take some time to gather funds... not all that easy for a 14 year old to make money..:heh , will keep you guys updated as progression continues...


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I think you've just described how to build a bomb.

I don't believe that the PVC would hold the type of pressure that would be inside of a contraption like that. Keep in mind that the pressure of the gas on the inside of the container would be in the neighborhood of 800psi. There is a reason why CO2 canisters are built the way they are.


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

cwlodarczyk said:


> I think you've just described how to build a bomb.
> 
> I don't believe that the PVC would hold the type of pressure that would be inside of a contraption like that. Keep in mind that the pressure of the gas on the inside of the container would be in the neighborhood of 800psi. There is a reason why CO2 canisters are built the way they are.


Yes... that does pose a major problem... Though, the amount of dry ice input shoud determine the pressure inside the container... (About one pound of dry ice is equal to 8.5 cubic feet of gaseous CO2)... a simple math equation should solve that problem... I'll make sure to keep the psi atleast 50-100 below the PVC's maximum pressure capacity (with the help of a gauge -hopefully costing around $15-$20 USA)


----------

